# Canon EOS SL1 in White Coming Soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 13, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-eos-sl1-in-white-coming-soon/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-eos-sl1-in-white-coming-soon/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Teaser speculation confirmed


</strong>The recent teasers from Canon Korea and Canon Japan have shown what many suspected to be a white colored Rebel of some kind. It’s now being confirmed that it will actually be a white Canon EOS Rebel SL1/X7.</p>
<p><strong>Features</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>White gloss finish</li>
<li>Same specs as the Canon EOS SL1/Kiss X7</li>
<li>EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens option</li>
<li>EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Pancake in white lens option</li>
</ul>
<p>Enjoy your new paint job.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2013/11/kiss-x7.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Pancake in white lens option



One of the above, plus one of these,







…on my EOS M, and people might think I used a shrink-ray on my 1D X + 600 II. 8)


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Nov 13, 2013)

The Nikon Df is controversial (I like personally).. and this is even less exciting..


----------



## unfocused (Nov 13, 2013)

Is this an Asia-only product? 

Will there be a Jackie Chan special edition? http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/04/rebel-t2i550d-jackie-chan-edition/


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 13, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Is this an Asia-only product?
> 
> Will there be a Jackie Chan special edition? http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/04/rebel-t2i550d-jackie-chan-edition/



I hear the Jackie Chan version really kicked ass


----------



## retina (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Is this an Asia-only product?
> ...



ROFL


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 13, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> The recent teasers from Canon Korea and Canon Japan have shown what many suspected to be a white colored Rebel of some kind. It’s now being confirmed that it will actually be a white Canon EOS Rebel SL1/X7.



*yawn*
now let's hail this true game changer
/sarc


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> …on my EOS M, and people might think I used a shrink-ray on my 1D X + 600 II. 8)


*lol* that made my day. thank you for that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Is this an Asia-only product?
> ...



LOL ;D

But…this one is white. Should it be called the Chuck Norris edition?


----------



## dstppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow, bellyaching over this? Surprise.

This would be a good test in moving towards lighter colored materials, no? Wouldn't a white body option be an attractive option to some shooters? Wouldn't it be a good idea to test it out on a low-end product before you get people complaining about expensive cameras?

Just sayin' not seeing this as the reason to sell all your gear blah blah blah.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> LOL ;D
> 
> But…this one is white. Should it be called the Chuck Norris edition?


Nice one! I guess that opens things up to some Chuck Norris jokes ;D





http://gizmodo.com/5044565/buy-this-camera-or-chuck-norris-will-beat-up-your-family


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

This is sad


----------



## dufflover (Nov 13, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > …on my EOS M, and people might think I used a shrink-ray on my 1D X + 600 II. 8)
> ...



You never know, it might look quite snazzy paired with a white telephoto. Then again I did see one guy who had the white Canon 70-200 II lens hood and that was clearly going too far LOL



Maximilian said:


> *yawn*
> now let's hail this true game changer
> /sarc



"Hey it works for Apple so it _must _work for us right ... right"


----------



## TimC (Nov 14, 2013)

Meanwhile, people are lining up outside Sony stores to buy the A7/R:

소니 A7, A7R 현장판매 스케치 영상


----------



## Grumbaki (Nov 14, 2013)

TimC said:


> Meanwhile, people are lining up outside Sony stores to buy the A7/R:



It's Japan. There's even lines for the newest dildo (with more DR).


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Nov 14, 2013)

Lame.... But Ferrari red....


----------



## tat3406 (Nov 14, 2013)

So sad Canon no release new pancake lens at 20mm~30mm for this camera...


----------



## adhocphotographer (Nov 14, 2013)

tat3406 said:


> So sad Canon no release new pancake lens at 20mm~30mm for this camera...



+1

I can't believe that the same thing in a different colour warrants a press release?!?!?! :?


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 14, 2013)

tat3406 said:


> So sad Canon no release new pancake lens at 20mm~30mm for this camera...



+1 exactly!

A pancake EF 20mm/f 4.0 STM just like the EF 40/2.8 ... super-compact, cheap, sharp but not in glossy-white but rather in solid "matte-black".


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 14, 2013)

It would sell well in Essex if it was released in the UK, though bright pink would even further increase sales 

Oh dear - if a spray tan is al that Canon can come up with, let us hope it's a diversion from some real camera developents for next year.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 14, 2013)

http://cweb.canon.jp/newsrelease/2013-11/pr-kissx7white.html












yikes. 

Canon can *kiss* my *white* A$$ ...


----------



## dufflover (Nov 14, 2013)

pfft they could've at least snazzied up the kit lens like this Pentax
http://www.adorama.com/IPXK50W1855.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> yikes.



So if you were to by a camera in this series from a local retailer, would it be called A) Rebel, B) Kiss, or C) EOS xxxD. If you answered A or C, you're not in the target market for this white camera. If Canon isn't talking to you, why do you feel compelled to answer...so often? 

Before you go off about 'wasted' R&D resources (presumably because they could have been devoted to developing a product to suit _your_ priorities), consider this: do you really think they'd have brought this camera to the target market if they didn't think it it would deliver a profitable return on investment? If a White Kiss adds yen to Canon's coffers, some of which feeds into R&D, and they're not asking you (or even giving you the opportunity) to buy one, why are you so incensed about that? Is it because they're not making one in _your_ favorite color? 

If you really care so much about Canon's priorities and R&D resources, can you tell us (without resorting to an Internet search), who heads METI, or even the full name of the organization to which that acronym refers? Because METI and their policies have a bigger impact on Canon's bottom line a White Kiss, which in turn has an almost infinitely bigger impact on Canon's bottom line than your opinion. Yikes, indeed.


----------



## schill (Nov 14, 2013)

You know, if I didn't already have an SL1 I would consider buying this one. My 7D and SL1 (and all the other bodies I've ever owned) get very warm sitting in the sun. If this didn't heat up as much, I'd be happy.

This would allow me to feel a little better about leaving a camera sitting on a tripod (with a white lens) exposed to the sun.

However, I'd definitely want the finish to be matte white instead of glossy.

In general, I would mind a white body except it would probably show dirt more. Also, it would be more likely to show up as a reflection in the glass that I am often forced to shoot through.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> So if you were to by a camera in this series from a local retailer, would it be called A) Rebel, B) Kiss, or C) EOS xxxD. If you answered A or C, you're not in the target market for this white camera. If Canon isn't talking to you, why do you feel compelled to answer...so often?



1. you don't have to defend every crappy product by Canon. 
2. compared to the number and frequency of your posts i still got some catching up to do. 
3. Do you know for sure, in which markets Canon will bless customers with their "white kiss"? 
A) Korea+Japan only B) all of Asia C) other areas outside Asia ... which ones? 
If yes, I guess you must be a Canon employee or paid lobbyist. ;D 
If no, you can't exclude me from the intended target group just yet 

But you are right, I am not interested in this Canon kiss ... no matter what color. I just find it a waste of resources to develop, build and sell a color-variations of it, instead of delivering more functionality in the product. For example, built-in WiFi and direct, seamless integration with social media would have probably been an even more interesting feature for a much larger target group, bringing much more money to Canon's coffers. Although other than you I am not at all concerned about Canon's coffers. I prefer keep my look after my own coffers.  

http://www.gearophile.com/newsviews/the-short-answer.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> 1. you don't have to defend every crappy product by Canon.
> 2. compared to the number and frequency of your posts i still got some catching up to do.
> 3. Do you know for sure, in which markets Canon will bless customers with their "white kiss"?
> A) Korea+Japan only B) all of Asia C) other areas outside Asia ... which ones?
> ...



1. You don't have to denigrate every Canon product that comes out, yet you seem to do so. 

2. Keep working at it. Try saying something meaningful and relevant with many of your posts, that would be a refreshing change.

3. I can pretty much guarantee you won't be buying a white Kiss locally, unless you live in Japan. Kiss is the domestic branding for their entry level bodies, although there is an 'export' version that differs in the languages available. Of course, they might bring a white 100D to your market…if they do so, I look forward to a fresh round of pointless complaints from you.



AvTvM said:


> But you are right, I am not interested in this Canon kiss ... no matter what color. I just find it a waste of resources to develop, build and sell a color-variations of it, instead of delivering more functionality in the product. For example, built-in WiFi and direct, seamless integration with social media would have probably been an even more interesting feature for a much larger target group, bringing much more money to Canon's coffers.



You seem to have missed the main points. First off, consider the 'resources' expended here. Canon already makes white versions of several lines of cameras, so they have a formula for white plastic. They already have molds for the casing. Perhaps you missed the fact that the Rebel T3 comes in three colors (but not white) in addition to black…it's not like they haven't done this before.






Second, they're doing this because they think a white Kiss/100D will *make money*. How do you conclude that it's a 'waste'? The fact that they're able to generate additional profit from a product with essentially no additional R&D expenditure means _even more money_. More money for Canon means potentially more resources for R&D, not less. I trust you're aware that R&D for Canon products you might find intersting (assuming there are any) is going to be funded in part by profit from sales of entry level cameras.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 14, 2013)

....so the big question is whether or not the white color reduces heat expansion like our beloved *L* lenses


----------



## Fleetie (Nov 14, 2013)

Three threads about a white version of a bottom-of-the-range SLR? And that's just in this section.


Is the news that slow these days?


Actually, yeah, I guess it is.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 14, 2013)

Fleetie said:


> Three threads about a white version of a bottom-of-the-range SLR? And that's just in this section.
> Is the news that slow these days?
> Actually, yeah, I guess it is.



Exactly. We have not seen anything worth talking about from Canon. A 70d consumer level dslr with a new dual-pixel on-sensor af-system that is not any faster than a good contrast- or hybrid af system in competitor's models. And no improvement in iq.

This is what makes a white consumer dslr-body so irksome. Not the color per se. Although it looks really girly.


----------



## Grumbaki (Nov 14, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > So if you were to by a camera in this series from a local retailer, would it be called A) Rebel, B) Kiss, or C) EOS xxxD. If you answered A or C, you're not in the target market for this white camera. If Canon isn't talking to you, why do you feel compelled to answer...so often?
> ...



B is clearly not all asia. SE asia and China use the XXD names. Kiss is Japan only if I remember well.
This answer is just as pointless as the rest of this news.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 15, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> 1. you don't have to defend every crappy product by Canon.



and you don´t have to spill your unsatisfied crap in every thread.

you seem like a really unhappy and sad guy. 
switch already and enjoy a happy life.

you are annoying as ankortwat.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 15, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> tat3406 said:
> 
> 
> > So sad Canon no release new pancake lens at 20mm~30mm for this camera...
> ...



you could always get the voigtlander 20mm f3.5 pancake it goes as a nice 52mm partner with the 40mm pancake
no AF though


----------



## Nishi Drew (Nov 15, 2013)

See the 40mm pancake? It's FF compatible, what if this camera is FF now!!!




Ok sorry no, that will never happen but hey, Canon making a big deal about this while other manufactures have amazing and unique cameras out...


----------



## jrista (Nov 16, 2013)

tianxiaozhang said:


> The Nikon Df is controversial (I like personally).. and this is even less exciting..



Nikon's volume is much lower than Canon's, so being controversial is kind of an essential way for them to get more visibility and maybe scoop up some more market share. 

Sadly, Canon's massive volume and market share are kind of their problem...even with competition from the SoNikon alliance and a variety of other camera and sensor manufacturers...they apparently don't feel enough pressure to push the IQ envelope much.

Personally, I hope the Nikon Df takes off. Might spur Canon into a more innovatively competitive mode.


----------

